

QuickCheck: Automatic Specification-Based Testing - eru
http://www.cs.chalmers.se/~rjmh/QuickCheck/

======
eru
See also
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Introduction_to_QuickChec...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Introduction_to_QuickCheck)

And for a use case: [http://blog.moertel.com/pages/seven-lessons-from-the-
icfp-pr...](http://blog.moertel.com/pages/seven-lessons-from-the-icfp-
programming-contest)

